# ASMs



## Lisa (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey everyone 

As some of you may [or may not] know, I'm SMing a musical type show right now. It's about five weeks from when we go up [with about a three week break in the middle, unfortunately, but beside the point.]

My ASM is a really sweet girl and has done some teching in the past, but she straight up isn't a very good ASM. I asked her to stand in for me for a few rehearsals, and she missed two and was late to one. Whenever she gets there, she wants to take attendance as fast as humanly possible and get out even faster, and whenever either one of the directors or I asks her to do something, she rolls her eyes and then prodeces to do it as quickly [which turns out being not so very well] as possible, so she can leave.

We haven't actually started working in the space that the show is going up in yet, ergo she hasn't been on headset yet as an ASM yet.

A few questions.

*1. What would you do in my position?*

I want to talk to her about her attitude towards the show, because we're really going to need a positive force on deck, and I don't think she'll be able to handle the pressure, quite frankly.

*2. What would you say to her in order to get her to change her attitude?*

Assuming that doesn't work, I'm actually very close to just letting her go and picking someone else - I know there are definitly people who have less experience but are more cool headed and are much more positive.

*3. How would you tell her that we need to get someone else?*

Thanks guys. ^^ Any help would be uber appreciated.

Lisa


----------



## Sombra2 (Feb 26, 2005)

fairly simple. I've had this problem in the past with my fellow workers. Plain and simple, "If you don't want to be here, tell me now so I can find another Assiatant Stage Manager. If you don't improve I'm going to have to replace you." Also include what she is doing wrong, because she might not be noticing her own lack of work, or didn't realize that it was a problem.


----------



## len (Feb 26, 2005)

I'd also bring up any good points she has, so that she doesn't feel like this is a personal attack. 

And do it in private. You don't want to criticize in public.


----------



## darkfield (Mar 1, 2005)

"You - need - to - take - this - seriously. You can't be late to rehearsals, you have to do XYZ. It's a lot of responsibility. We have a lot to do to make the show run well. Things are going to get much more intense very quickly as the production progesses toward opening. A lot of people are working hard on this and we need to be professional about it to succeed. I gave you this job because I think you can do a great job. I still think you can. Do you want still want to be ASM?"

Meanwhile, see who you can tap to be double-secret AASM, test them with smaller responsibilities, keep them around.

Regardless, once you have given notice to the ASM, if there's one more screw up on her part, for whatever reason, replace her. (wimpy version, appoint a second ASM and rely on them mostly, let the underperfoming one watch and learn, and have something useful but not critical to do).


----------

